# Rare White Giraffe And Her Baby Killed By Poachers



## Jmartjrmd (Mar 11, 2020)

This is why those lions ate up those poachers a few years ago and left nothing but their raggedy clothes behind.  Only 1 white giraffe left now.

Nairobi (AFP) - Kenya's only female white giraffe and her calf have been killed by poachers, conservationists said Tuesday, in a major blow for the rare animals found nowhere else in the world.

The bodies of the two giraffes were found "in a skeletal state after being killed by armed poachers" in Garissa in eastern Kenya, the Ishaqbini Hirola Community Conservancy said in a statement.

Their deaths leave just one remaining white giraffe alive -- a lone male, borne by the same slaughtered female, the conservancy said.

"We are the only community in the world who are custodians of the white giraffe," said Mohammed Ahmednoor, the manager of the conservancy.

"Its killing is a blow to tremendous steps taken by the community to conserve rare and unique species, and a wakeup call for continued support to conservation efforts."

The white giraffe stirred huge interest in 2017 when she was first spotted on the conservancy and again when she birthed two calves, the latest in August last year.

Their alabaster colour is caused not by albinism but a condition known as leucism, which means they continue to produce dark pigment in their soft tissue, giving them dark eyes.

Ahmednoor said their deaths, confirmed by rangers and community members, was a "sad day" and a major loss for researchers and tourism providers working in the remote corner of Kenya.

*Video: Earth’s Endangered*

* *


----------



## dancinstallion (Mar 11, 2020)

I hate people. They always kill the most beautiful things and spare the ugliest and most dangerous beings.

May she rest in peace.


----------



## discodumpling (Mar 12, 2020)

So unneccessary! There is no serious punishment for these idiots so they will keep killing these beautiful animals. 
They need at least a year in prison to sit down and think about what they did.


----------



## rayne (Mar 14, 2020)

So sad. What was the point? Just to say that you killed a giraffe? Sometimes I really hate people.


----------



## Dellas (Mar 14, 2020)

I saw this earlier.  I was thinking all the list revenue. Kenya need to bend people.


----------



## chocolat79 (Mar 15, 2020)

discodumpling said:


> So unneccessary! There is no serious punishment for these idiots so they will keep killing these beautiful animals.
> They need at least a year in prison to sit down and think about what they did.


Make it 10 years at least. Make it so they don't see their kids grow up. This giraffe will go extinct.  I mean,  they killed the calves too which is so unnecessary. I'm tempted to say give them life.  Make an example out of one and there will be far fewer poachers. This makes me so angry and I'm not even a super animal lover.


----------



## nyeredzi (Mar 28, 2020)

rayne said:


> So sad. What was the point? Just to say that you killed a giraffe? Sometimes I really hate people.


I bet their body parts fetch a good price, especially in China.


----------

